# need some advice :P



## metalwrath (Aug 15, 2009)

hello everyone, im new here so... Hello to everyone.
Well I was actually looking for some advice...hope you guys can help me.
Im 17 years old and so im a bit young for steroids so i was thinking of using some other products to help me gain weight... I came across Synthelamin, I read a lot of good reviews and stuff about it, but I was just wondering if its ok for me to take that stuff?
and I also HATE needles, does it hurt to inject it or what? and how do you inject it? thanks a lot everyone


----------



## metalwrath (Aug 15, 2009)

oh, and i read on some site that it can cause acne? is this true because if it is i dont think ill use it, I already have acne and I hate the bloody things!


----------



## niko (Aug 15, 2009)

metalwrath said:


> hello everyone, im new here so... Hello to everyone.
> Well I was actually looking for some advice...hope you guys can help me.
> Im 17 years old and so im a bit young for steroids so i was thinking of using some other products to help me gain weight... I came across Synthelamin, I read a lot of good reviews and stuff about it, but I was just wondering if its ok for me to take that stuff?
> and I also HATE needles, does it hurt to inject it or what? and how do you inject it? thanks a lot everyone



First,YOU ARE WAY TO YOUNG for steroids.
You will gain plenty training the rite way,eating and get plenty of rest.
Second,eat
Third,train,eat,eat some more and just when you cant eat anymore go to sleep.


----------



## niko (Aug 15, 2009)

metalwrath said:


> oh, and i read on some site that it can cause acne? is this true because if it is i dont think ill use it, I already have acne and I hate the bloody things!



It,What do you mean by it?


----------



## metalwrath (Aug 15, 2009)

niko said:


> First,YOU ARE WAY TO YOUNG for steroids.
> You will gain plenty training the rite way,eating and get plenty of rest.
> Second,eat
> Third,train,eat,eat some more and just when you cant eat anymore go to sleep.



yea I know, thats what I said... lol, thats why i want to use sythelamin, since its just B12 it cant be bad for ya can it?



niko said:


> It,What do you mean by it?



what I meant to say was that does synthelamin cause acne?


----------



## niko (Aug 16, 2009)

I dont know if synthelamin causes acne never used it 
If this is  from synthetek maybe alin or one of the guys that have used it can help you.
You agreed being to young for steroids thats good but why are you asking if injecting hurts and how to inject? 
Whatever you are thinking just be honest, its possible you may get hammered by us if steroids are in the near future but maybe we can help show you the rite way.


----------



## metalwrath (Aug 17, 2009)

I asked if injections hurt because synthelamin is injectable, aparently the digestive system damages the b12 that synthelamin has, thats why you need to inject it...

ty for reply btw


----------



## niko (Aug 17, 2009)

metalwrath said:


> I asked if injections hurt because synthelamin is injectable, aparently the digestive system damages the b12 that synthelamin has, thats why you need to inject it...
> 
> ty for reply btw



good im glad that is why
check out spot injections.com


----------



## ASHOP (Aug 18, 2009)

metalwrath said:


> hello everyone, im new here so... Hello to everyone.
> Well I was actually looking for some advice...hope you guys can help me.
> Im 17 years old and so im a bit young for steroids so i was thinking of using some other products to help me gain weight... I came across Synthelamin, I read a lot of good reviews and stuff about it, but I was just wondering if its ok for me to take that stuff?
> and I also HATE needles, does it hurt to inject it or what? and how do you inject it? thanks a lot everyone



Grab some Synthepure and Creatine from Synthetek..use those daily and you will see gains.


----------



## metalwrath (Aug 18, 2009)

thanks a lot niko, that website was really helpfull 
shame that there wasnt anything about SQ injections to the stomach 

thx for everything tho


----------



## niko (Aug 18, 2009)

metalwrath said:


> thanks a lot niko, that website was really helpfull
> shame that there wasnt anything about SQ injections to the stomach
> 
> thx for everything tho


OK,Clean area with alchohol swab about 4 inches from bellybutton,pinch skin so you have a roll between your fingers.Inject needle about 90 degrees asprerate make sure there is no blood and push down plunger slow.You need insulin needles.
Im not sure but I think B-12 is injected intramuscular.Thats how I have done it


----------



## metalwrath (Aug 20, 2009)

cheers niko


----------



## xvvfacevvx (Jul 29, 2010)

read my post about bulking in this section.....


----------



## J4CKT (Sep 13, 2010)

metalwrath said:


> thanks a lot niko, that website was really
> helpfull
> shame that there wasnt anything about SQ injections to the stomach
> 
> thx for everything tho



Taken from www.howtodoinjections.com go there for any type of injection questions:

http://howtodoinjections.com/sq.html

Instructions:
Pinch the fat on your stomach with one hand and inject directly into the 
middle of the pinched fat as indicated in the photo above.

Only water based injections are to be administered sub-cutaneously (sq).
Oily injections and water based suspensions are only to be injected intra-
muscularly.

Make sure you don't inject more than 1ml (cc) of fluid in any 1 location at 
any 1 time.

26gauge to 30gauge half inch (13mm) long needles are adequate.


----------

